# sgamare



## gibernau

Guys I've got another question for you: how would you translate in English the italian verb "sgamare"/"beccare"/"scoprire"?


----------



## anghiarese

"To gather, to realize something that others want to hide" is what I got from a google search.  That's my dodgy translation though.


----------



## fitter.happier

What about *catch*?

For example: _*He was caught stealing a car*.

_Natives?


----------



## gibernau

Yes, catch is fine! Anyway any other natives' opinions would be really appreciated


----------



## Sicanius

I found to "suss out"


----------



## k_georgiadis

The three verbs that you mentioned have different translations in English. If you are focusing on "beccare," I can add "to nab" as a translation.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Suss out (BE) - figure out (AE).



k_georgiadis said:


> The three verbs that you mentioned have different translations in English. If you are focusing on "beccare," I can add "to nab" as a translation.



_To nab_ means to catch, to arrest, whereas _sgamare_ hasn't got that meaning.


----------



## Anna Perenna

Che cosa significa "ti sei fatto sgamare in tre minuti"? Sembra un insulto...
Boh. (Messaggio sul forum)
Grazie!


----------



## Juicy Fruit Mix

Ciao Anna,

si usa molto in toscana  
Vuol dire "ti sei fatto beccare con le mani nel sacco" 
Si potrebbe tradurre con  - you let them catch you straight aways (in three minutes)

Ciaoo


----------



## Necsus

Hi, Anna. Welcome to WRF!
'Sgamare' is slang for 'scoprire, sorprendere, cogliere sul fatto'. I suppose in English it's 'to rumble' (I rumbled your game!)...

Ops. Sorry for crossing...


----------



## sam1978

It's a slang word very common among young people. It means:"they discovered you".


----------



## Juicy Fruit Mix

Cerca lingua giovani e troverai un sacco di Slangs in italiano

significato: verbo: trovare una persona nel momento in cui questa sta compiendo un'azione (generamente non positiva)

es. ti ho sgamato!!!

Ciao


----------



## Anna Perenna

Grazie, ragazzi!
I got it now. Thanks for the tips on slang-search, too.
~Anna


----------



## honeymoonchild

Cosa ne dite di "nailed" ? O "owned" ?

Ve lo chiedo perché ho un dubbio su come tradurre questo tipo di slang in inglese


----------



## london calling

honeymoonchild said:


> Cosa ne dite di "nailed" ? O "owned" ? Posseduto?! No....


And_ nailed_ is ok for _beccare_ but in my opinion  it doesn't translate _sgamare._ Sgamare is _to_ _rumble someone/something,_ as Necsus mentioned above.


----------



## Teerex51

honeymoonchild said:


> O "owned" ?



The term _owned_ was created by hackers. They _owned_ a system they managed to crack into.
It now also describes someone who's been humiliated, thrashed at a game, embarrassed in front of everybody, made a fool of etc.


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> The term _owned_ was created by hackers. They _owned_ a system they managed to crack into.
> It now also describes someone who's been humiliated, thrashed at a game, embarrassed in front of everybody, made a fool of etc.


But would you translate it as _sgamare_?


----------



## Jelsah

I think to suss out or to catch out is perfect for sgamare.  To rumble is good too, but it is a better level of English, better in written English or someone who wanted to be joky or had a very good education.  I don't think an adolescent would use rumble.  At least not the English adolescents I know.  My father used to say "I've rumbled you" but he was of quite another generation.


----------



## london calling

Jelsah said:


> My father used to say "I've rumbled you" but he was of quite another generation.


I still use "rumble".... As does the rest of the family, not so my son (but he was brought up here). I'd have to explain it to him...

Mind you, in the 70s we used to say "I've got him sussed", so it's not THAT recent.


----------



## Jelsah

Ouch, to suss out sounds good to me but maybe it is outdated.


----------



## byrne

Just to add another two "old-timer" phrases..
_to cotton on to somebody/something_
_to be on to somebody..._
_He tried to fleece (fregare) me but I cottoned on /I was on to him straight away_


----------



## farahnaz

che ne dite di " catch sb red-handed"?


----------



## london calling

farahnaz said:


> che ne dite di " catch sb red-handed"?


That in Italian would be "cogliere qualcuno con le mani nel sacco". It's not quite the same, in my opinion, because it means to catch someone while they're (physically) doing something wrong/illegal (thieving, for example), an action, whereas "sgamare" (to rumble, to catch someone out, to suss) is definitely different.

Thoughts, people?


----------



## xxx1

"busted" (American English)

the most accurate translation of "sgamare" is "to bust" as in "you've been busted".


----------



## longplay

Un giocatore di poker che sta facendo un 'bluff' non deve far sgamare il suo gioco (lasciar capire dagli altri giocatori). Molti 'giochi' non devono essere sgamati,
altrimenti si viene 'smascherati'. Posso chiedere se i termini inglesi suggeriti coprono anche questo senso 'figurato' ? Grazie.


----------



## CPA

LP, in questo caso magari direi_ A poker player mustn't *let on *what he's up to. _


----------



## london calling

A poker player will also hide a bluff (by being...poker-faced, of course).


----------



## RyanLnx

Give away= sgamare


----------



## london calling

RyanLnx said:


> Give away= sgamare


Hello and welcome!

Yes, you could say that a player doesn't want to give his game away.

Hello and welcome to xxx1 too.

Ma non devi essere così lapidario! La migliore traduzione per _sgamare_ (o per qualsiasi altro termine, se è per questo) dipende dal contesto. Poi, io personalmente non dico mai _to bust_, perché è un'espressione AE: essendo di Londra, parlo BE. 

Leggetevi tutto il thread, comunque


----------



## RyanLnx

Scusatemi non era mia intenzione essere lapidario.
Grazie per il benvenuto.
Sono sintetico per non inquinare il topic.


----------



## rafanadal

My 2 cents to an old thread
"You can pick out a liar by the nervous way they act".
Definition of "pick out - phrasal verb" by Mc Millan Dictionary.
To an Italian speaker it sounds perfect for "sgamare"


----------



## byrne

I've just thought of another BE term which could sometimes be used... _*To suss (someone/something) out.*_


----------



## xxx1

london calling said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> Yes, you could say that a player doesn't want to give his game away.
> 
> Hello and welcome to xxx1 too.
> 
> Ma non devi essere così lapidario! La migliore traduzione per _sgamare_ (o per qualsiasi altro termine, se è per questo) dipende dal contesto. Poi, io personalmente non dico mai _to bust_, perché è un'espressione AE: essendo di Londra, parlo BE.
> 
> Leggetevi tutto il thread, comunque



Grazie e bentrovato! Certo, siamo d'accordo che la migliore traduzione per sgamare dipende dal contesto, che, secondo me, era stato dato nella domanda originale "sgamare, beccare, scoprire". Allora per il  significato di "beccare, scoprire", e solo per quello, insisto che la migliore traduzione di "sgamare" sia "to bust", as in "you're sooo busted". Visto che io vivo e lavoro negli USA,  AE va benissimo per me.   Un altro motivo per il quale "busted" e' la traduzione migliore e' che e' un'espressione di slang/lingo  giovanile, esattamente come "sgamare": quindi rimaniamo sullo stesso livello linguistico, che e' importante in una traduzione.  Adesso,  ovviamente ci sono altri significati di "sgamare": significa anche "capire al volo", "capire il trucco" ed anche "rubare" o "drogarsi", a seconda delle diverse zone italiane dove viene usato, e chiaramente "busted" non andrebbe bene con questi significati.  Pero' ripeto, in questo caso veniva chiesta la traduzione solo di "sgamare=beccare, scoprire", quindi "busted".   Questa  risposta meno lapidaria va meglio?


----------

